# Router Plates... Incra vs Woodpecker



## iamwelty2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, I've got my MDF and my laminate to start building :fie::fie:the extensions for my Ridgid R4511 table saw. I plan to do a 28" x 21" router extension to the right and a 28" x 9" extension on the left with a drawer underneath for supplies and crap. I was ready to pull the trigger on a Woodpecker Aluminum router plater to fit my new Triton 3 1/4 HP router with the above table crank. BUT, I find the Incra Magnalock inserts to make sense vs the Woodpecker TwistLock ring system. (One less tool?) Another small point is the Incra is $10.00 cheaper.

Am I missing anything???


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

iamwelty2 said:


> Well, I've got my MDF and my laminate to start building :fie::fie:the extensions for my Ridgid R4511 table saw. I plan to do a 28" x 21" router extension to the right and a 28" x 9" extension on the left with a drawer underneath for supplies and crap. I was ready to pull the trigger on a Woodpecker Aluminum router plater to fit my new Triton 3 1/4 HP router with the above table crank. BUT, I find the Incra Magnalock inserts to make sense vs the Woodpecker TwistLock ring system. (One less tool?) Another small point is the Incra is $10.00 cheaper.
> 
> Am I missing anything???


Yah, OakPark/RouterWorkshop system is far more frugal and versatile. Watch the Router Workshop videos on The Woodworking Channel to learn how to implement and use it. 

If needs be, you can reproduce the OakPark system with common shop hand tools.


----------



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,

If you go with the INCRA, you'll want to order the 7518 plate. That has the Triton hole pattern already drilled into it. I went with INCRA for my table and am very happy with the results. From what I was told, the INCRA plate is identical to the Woodpecker plate in overall dimensions but as you pointed out, the twist-lock vs magna lock inserts are the difference. Both are quality inserts.

Best of luck with your table!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't speak to the twist-locks but have the Magna-locks in my Incra/JessEm Mast-R-Lift. I really like the Magna-lock system. The magnets are stronger than heck and they have a small set-screw in each which lets you perfectly align the insert with the plate top. It's sweet!

Incra also offers the WoodPecker PRLv2 with its Magna-Locks. Others here have it and love the Magna-Locks on there too.

Terry... The systems usually come with a 1", 2-1/8" and 3-5/8" rings which meet or exceed what's available (or comes with) most plates but Incra also offers some accessories.. such as a plate for holding PC guides.. and a set of 8 more insert sizes (3/8" to 3-3/8"). The large set supplements the base set and helps if you ascribe to applying the near-zero-clearance throat insert philosophy (table saw) to your router table.

I've no doubt of the quality of the lock-in inserts made by WoodPecker, JessEm and others, it's just that like you, I really like the magnetic retention. When they magnetically click into place, you know they're in the right place and aren't going to come loose. Not having a dedicated removal tool to get misplaced in the shop (my shop has gremlins that hide my tools while I'm working with them) is a big plus for me.


----------



## iamwelty2 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Thanks for your ideas!!*

Incra looks like a winner... Amazing how these forums have so many good thoughts.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> (my shop has gremlins that hide my tools while I'm working with them)


Are you sure their not Billikens! 
I've been up there in the winter (My brother lives in Skwentna) & it's too cold for Gremlins.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

For those of you that haven't had the opportunity to visit Alaska! 
The Billiken is sold all over the place up there. It's an Alaska good luck charm


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

Terry,

Just to add my two cents worth I love the incra magna lock plates on my PRL-V2.

John


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

iamwelty2 said:


> Well, I've got my MDF and my laminate to start building :fie::fie:the extensions for my Ridgid R4511 table saw. I plan to do a 28" x 21" router extension to the right and a 28" x 9" extension on the left with a drawer underneath for supplies and crap. I was ready to pull the trigger on a Woodpecker Aluminum router plater to fit my new Triton 3 1/4 HP router with the above table crank. BUT, I find the Incra Magnalock inserts to make sense vs the Woodpecker TwistLock ring system. (One less tool?) Another small point is the Incra is $10.00 cheaper.
> 
> Am I missing anything???


Have you upgraded your fence or fence rails? How do you plan to support the extension? The original rails on the R4511 wont hold much weight being two piece.
I have the same table and just upgraded to a Biesemeyer fence which gave me plenty of strength for supporting a router extension.
I built my extension and used a Woodpecker plate. Actually, I had the woodpecker plate in my router table and I bought a PRL-V2 lift and put that into my table and the old plate in the new extension. 
I stuck with Woodpecker for the second plate so that all of my inserts would work in both but if I were starting fresh I would probably go with the magnalock plates for all the reasons stated above.


----------



## iamwelty2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Trent...
Like everything else, I'm in mid-project... Looking at several options on the rails... haven't done anything yet. Looking at replacing the front tube with a solid piece and probably doing the same for the rear, just replace with solid pieces. I (sheepishly) have been spending a ton of money on tools lately... was hoping to not have to go heavy on a new fence if I could avoid it... as I have my eyes on a new DC and some pricey router bits.... I think the next UPS package that comes to my house had better not be from Rockler or I'm doomed....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I know the feeling Terry... :stop:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL, Terry.. Have it delivered to your work!!


----------

